# Henry Bullinger on the invalidity of anti-trinitarian baptisms



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 23, 2021)

SIMO[N].

Thou hast not yet told why the ancient fathers did baptise them again, that had been baptized by heretics.

JOIADA.

They were not baptized again, but they were baptized as they that had not been baptized. For heretics did deny the trinity, the god head of Christ, and the holy ghost. Besides that, they were not of the church: Ergo, they had no baptism, nor did baptise in the name of Jesus, whom they did deny.

Moreover, the custom of rebaptising, or baptizing again, was not commonly used in the church. For they that had been baptized in the name of the father, of the son, and of the holy ghost, were not baptized again, but were received by the imposition of hands, and also were admonished to persist and abide in the sincerity of faith. This therefore helpeth you nothing, but rather doth make against you. Among the true Christians, ye have no example at all of your rebaptization, but among these ancient heretics, that have been already condemned of the church. For ye do renew the heresies of Aupentius, Novatius & Pelagius.

For the reference, Henry Bullinger on the invalidity of anti-trinitarian baptisms.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

